# Garbage Day vs Ravens,Black Bird, Chipmunks



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

:surprise: Looking for a DIY Remedy in a Squirt Bottle to Deter Ravens,Black Birds, Chipmunks from making a mess of the Garbage on Pick Up Days.. Rural Setting, Can't put Garbage out before 7:30am.. To leave Lids On or Construct a Box to leave by the Road, Not a Good Idea.. (1) Deep Ditches, Greater Chance of Retreaving Lid from bottom of ditch (Universal Garbageman's Creed)..lol..(2) Garbage Box, Township Plow would Murder the Box come Winter.. (Township Plow Driver's Creed)...lol.. :vs_worry::glasses:


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Not sure what you could spray on an uncovered trash can to deter this critters. If I left an open trash can I would need to be worried about black bears . I think a cover is your only real solution . In our area they have gone over to hinged cover. When the truck comes by , it use and an automated crane/lift to lift the can dump into the truck . Good idea. But that won't solve your problem. How about attaching the cover to a pole with a long tether.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What kind of can do you have?

Can you put the lid on a hinge. Like a barn door hinge, or would this interfere with the garbage truck lift.

I just bag and tie mine (feral cats), and the garbage man grabs the bag and they're off. 

The truck slows down, the rider jumps off, grabs the bag, tosses it in the back, jumps back on the moving truck. 

On and on down the road, it's a half mile between addresses here.

ps: Jimn, gave me another idea, chain your lid on a cinder block with a dog tieout. They posted while I was composing this.


ED


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

jimn01 said:


> Not sure what you could spray on an uncovered trash can to deter this critters. If I left an open trash can I would need to be worried about black bears . I think a cover is your only real solution . In our area they have gone over to hinged cover. When the truck comes by , it use and an automated crane/lift to lift the can dump into the truck . Good idea. But that won't solve your problem. How about attaching the cover to a pole with a long tether.


Were still a Two Man Operation here..lol.. The larger 2 Wheeled Containers with the Hinged Lids are becoming Popular.. I'll have to talk with a Neighbor to see how well they survive the Garbageman's Creed.. Cheers Thanks:wink2:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Back before the big plastic containers became popular we had to use big black plastic bags. To deter pests, I would add a shot of household ammonia to the bag before closing it with a zip tie. When they tore a hole in the bag they would get the fumes in the face.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

From Home Hardware. Can with hinged lid. Around here, guy does not even pick it up --- he rolls it over to the back of the truck, and an arm on the truck picks it up, dumps it, and sets it back down.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

ChuckF. said:


> Back before the big plastic containers became popular we had to use big black plastic bags. To deter pests, I would add a shot of household ammonia to the bag before closing it with a zip tie. When they tore a hole in the bag they would get the fumes in the face.


10-4... Household Over the Counter Ammonia :wink2: Was hoping for a Comeback from the Politically Correct Keep it Green Environmental Type..:glasses: Just Saying..:vs_cool:


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> From Home Hardware. Can with hinged lid. Around here, guy does not even pick it up --- he rolls it over to the back of the truck, and an arm on the truck picks it up, dumps it, and sets it back down.


:vs_worry: :vs_bulb: Have Put it in The Budget with Management.. Cheers Thanks


----------

